# Where do you get your Lovespell?



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I just soaped the last of mine. I got it last year from RA so I need to find a new source. I checked Susan's site and she's sold out. Now where can I go that I don't have to spend an arm and a leg for it?


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Shoot, I've gotten it from RA but probably won't again, because of their CS and Susan's I like Better.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Well.....I've emailed Susan to see if/when she'll be getting more. I figure I have enough soap to last 6-8 weeks. Although I'll probably run out before my next batch is complete cured.

A lot of people ask, "What's everyone's favorite." And I oblige and tell them LS so they buy it. I'm going to start saying something else! :LOL


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

This inquiring mind would like to know also. I have some Love Spell that I have already used, and it came from RA, and I was wondering where or to get more that smelled so good. So fess up soap makers where's the best place to get it :biggrin

Sheryl


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Has anyone tried any FOs from Nu-Scents? The price is certainly right. I've emailed them to see if they know how they work in CP soap making.


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

www.common-scents.com


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

okay.....it's the-common-scents.com Thanks! SO have you used theirs? Is it as good as RAs? Price looks good.


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

I don't know if it is as good as RA but it sure is lovely.

Autumn


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks! If I don't hear back from Susan within a couple days I'll order there.


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

I hate Lovespell so much I stopped carrying it. BUT lovespell-lovers liked the one I used, from Candle Science.
Becky


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Becky you and me both, I'm allergic to the darn stuff, but I am stuck with it for now cause it's so popular


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2008)

I love Love Spell and it is one of my best sellers. I wear it everyday... it is my signature scent. 

However, the one from Candle Science is terrible (sorry Becky!) and really not much like the original so I don't recommend that one. There are several good ones out there - RA, Susan, etc.

Sara


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

no offense taken. I am no expert as I have not yet smelled one I liked.
Becky


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

I see a lot of people everyweek and 95% of the people love it love it love it. We must fall in the other 5% : )


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Count me in that 5% too. I don't get the appeal.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

To those of you who dislike Love Spell... have any of you actually smelled the real Victoria Secret Love Spell? I'm guessing no and the reason you don't like it much is because the version you are smelling isn't a good dupe.

Just like Pink Sugar. Most people use Pink Sugar dupes that are nothing like the real thing. Try the perfume and you'll see it's nothing like the cheap smelling, cotton candyish FO most use in soap and lotion!

Sara


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

No.....I can't bring myself to walk into a VS store. LOL Actually, I only get to a mall about once a year, around xmas. But I have heard from other soapers that RAs is a very good copy so I take their word for it.


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

I thought RA was out of business. Am I misinformed???

Sheryl


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Hmmm, last I heard they had changed their ordering to where you had to order larger amounts to buy from them. But now I just tried their site and got sent somewhere else so I don't know. The stuff I have of theirs I bought last year. I have several of theirs I'll have to find a new source for. :/


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

They sold out, the new company yes you do have to order 10 pounds??? at a time, and the prices are more than RA always was, but I am also hearing their fragrances are better. Vicki


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

:tapfoot okay, so what's the name of the new company :biggrin

TIA

Sheryl


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

http://www.trilogyfragrances.com/


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

:cool Thanks I'll go check them out.

Sheryl


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Darn the web site is under construction  Oh well. Went to Tony's the other day, his is changed too. He sold out to someone else.

Sheryl


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

well I'm allergic to most perfumes, can't wear em, gave up long ago. I have no need of them. daycare? bus? Barn? garden? soap booth surrounded by fragrance? feed store? walmart? Anyhow where do they sell VS perfumes?


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Lillian just posted that Trilogy did buy out RA and their minimum is only 5#. Don't know what the prices are though.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Try being 50 a size 18 and in the mall heading to Victoria's Secret to sniff their newest perfumes  They don't even make a bra to fit me and everyone who knows me knows I aint wearing a thong  about the only panties they sell. So I usually will buy a tiny bottle of something I have to have. With so many notes of grapefruit in the Love Spell, I bet you could get a really close dupe on your own with pink grapefruit and the tinest amount of Pink sugar. Also Yuzu. Vicki


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

LOL Vicki! Except for the bra size I'm in the same category.


----------

